# Inherited Fly Fishing Equipment- Questions



## drake917 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently inherited some fly fishing stuff, and I know nothing about fly fishing. I'd like to get into it, but I don't know anything about it yet. I'll do my research on learning the sport, but I want to know first if what I've got is usuable equipment or if it's too old vs. modern equipment.

So my questions are:
1) Are they worth using or should I upgrade to new equipment
2) How old are they (the family member that gave it to me didn't know anything about it or any details either)
3) If their Old, are they worth anything? And if so how much (ballpark?)

The images below are some pictures I took

The left one is an Orvis and the right one is a Pflueger









The Orvis say: Presentation EXR IV









The Pflueger says 1494 DA









I know this isn't for fly fishing but it came with the rest also


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

The Orvis has some value depending on the condition. The Pflueger is a very useful reel even though it probably doesn't have the value of the Orvis Presentation. 

What are you wanting to do with them?


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Inherited Equipment*

Value? A non-issue. I would fish with either of them. A new line, cleaned and lubed on a good rod and you're over. JMHO C2


----------



## drake917 (Feb 9, 2012)

They both look brand new. I want to keep them, if their still good enough to use.. as I mentioned I dont know anything about fly fishing, and I know that in some things equipment evolves and becomes outdated. I didn't know if these were sufficient for a beginner starting out today, or if they'd be better suited to someone who is an avid fly fisherman or collector.. Like I said I don't know the age or value of any of these things.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

As has already been said, lube them, put a new line on them and get to fishing.


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

That Pfleuger looks to be in really good shape - almost unused. It is made in the US, making it more collectible than later models made overseas. I believe they're currently made in China. The Orvis reel was made by STH. Probably pretty collectible, given its "Presentation" designation. They are both nice reels and should fish just fine. I don't know the ages of the reels, but I would guess the Pfleuger dates to the '70s, maybe earlier. Not sure about the Orvis, probably sometime in the '80s / early '90s.

that is also a cool old Mitchell 300. My older brother saved for months to buy one of those when we were kids, he still has it.

You might introduce yourself over on fiberglassflyrodders.com to try and tap some of their knowledge on those fly reels, there are several guys there that will certainly be able to provide you with answers to all your questions about the reels.


----------



## drake917 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys.. I'll probably still use them, just one of those things I'd like to know what I've got!

Boatwright I'll definately check that out, thanks for the reference


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I have the pfleuger, newer than yours but a good reel to get started with.

My Mitchell 300 is from 1965 and it is still on the Heddon Pal fiberglass rod. I am looking at it right now on the wall in my office. Caught my first bass with it. (now retired)

The Mitchell has different markings than mine. Does yours have a number on it? Does it say "Garcia"?


----------

